# Help with this room



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

I would like to treat this room The only thing different is the round coffee table is now in front of the couch. Now I can rearrange this space anyway I would like if this would be better 



Speakers
Mirage
Front OM-7
Center OM-C2
Sides OM-R
Rear OM-C3
Sub SVS 20-39 PCI


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

mirage1 said:


> I would like to treat this room


This is a deep subject, and a complete answer requires far more than will fit into a single reply here. So here's the short version. All rooms need:

* Broadband (not tuned) bass traps straddling as many corners as you can manage, including the wall-ceiling corners.

* Mid/high frequency absorption at the first reflection points on the side walls and ceiling.

* Some additional amount of mid/high absorption and/or diffusion on any large areas of bare parallel surfaces, such as opposing walls or the ceiling if the floor is reflective.

For the complete story see my Acoustics FAQ.

There's a lot of additional non-sales technical information on my company's site, linked under my name below.

--Ethan


----------

